# The scrubbinrims post mortem bicycle auction has been delayed



## scrubbinrims (Oct 25, 2014)

While returning home from the Eden, NC swap meet, my van was struck by a deer (that was running after the first deer I avoided).
Bicycles seem to be okay, I am okay except for a few glass cuts and being out 1k for the deductible. 
So ya'll will have to keep on waiting for my estate auction to get to the stash, although one might sneak out of here from time to time.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2014)

Holy Crap!:eek:


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Oct 25, 2014)

Glad you're ok.


----------



## oskisan (Oct 25, 2014)

*Wow!*

So glad you are ok! This is something really important for all us males to be aware of.

When chasing females...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 25, 2014)

That's one of those pucker moments...


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2014)

Deer gonna be alright ?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 25, 2014)

*whoa!*

Glad you are okay - sure it wasn't a moose?


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 25, 2014)

glad your alright Chris Hope everything survived and is alright.

Nick.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Chris. Glad you are well. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 25, 2014)

Awe man what a bummer, I was really looking forward to attending the auction.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 25, 2014)

vincev said:


> Deer gonna be alright ?



quick searing with some juniper and black pepper and butter. ..maybe some shallots. .. ..should be ok...


----------



## richtrix (Oct 25, 2014)

Chris, I'm glad you are OK.......Really sorry this happened coming from our swapmeet. Are you sure you have a $1000 deductible on comprehensive? Most comp is zero deductible but that's in NC.


----------



## bike (Oct 25, 2014)

*a little*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> quick searing with some juniper and black pepper and butter. ..maybe some shallots. .. ..should be ok...




fresh garlic don't hurt.

I know guys around here who keep front ends in stock for just such an occasion. 
I was in a honda FIT and we hit one- NO DAMAGE I thought all 10 airbags would go off.

Hmm- no airbag deployment??? ... sorry atty. in me.

oh and --- always watch for the second one!

(I was getting seasick


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 26, 2014)

Hate to hear that Chris. Glad you are o.k.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Damn Chris!!
Glad to hear you're ok. Well, physically anyway.

Didn't hear you were doing an estate auction. So you've decided you're moving?
Where to?

I can't beleive you're selling some of your collection. Did you have a pre sale listing I missed?

Seriously,  glad you're ok though.



It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------

